# Case JX70 bogged down then shut off



## RoaneVol (Sep 1, 2010)

I was mowing hay with a Case JX 70 tractor with a New Idea 5408 disc mower. As I was mowing I ran into a wire cage that I did not see and it got caught up in the mower and before I could disengage the PTO the tractor shut off. I then disengaged the PTO, started the tractor back up and parked the tractor.

Is it likely that I have damaged my tractor and if so how can I determine whether the tractor has been damaged. This tractor is brand new (only 90 hrs) and is still under warranty. If it is damaged I wonder if the warranty would even cover this.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Did anything start acting up after you hit it or everything seems fine?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I belive the damage will be to your cutter, tractors are pretty tough. I would take the cutter off or remove the drive line and run the tractor, then ingage PTO and see what happens. Good Luck


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

I think sometihng is wrapped up in the mower. Check that over and you'll find the problem.


----------

